# Southern WoC Army



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

While reading through my WoC armybook I remember reading something about chaos at the Southern Pole in the Lizards Codex. Now I want to make a Southern Chaos army for the Ard Boyz at the end of September. I'm going to have my warriors looking like Heavily armoured Dark Elves. The Marauders were going to be Saurus Warriors and my Altar of the gods was going to be an Engine of the Gods. Do you guys think this idea would work or do you think i'm a loony who doesnt know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I Think That It wouldnt work, The south Pole is populated nostly be demons and bestmen. Lizards wipe out all traces of chaos so I dont think there would be lizardmen chaos people. The engine of the gods is an idea I've heard before, and can work well however.


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm not going to use just plain Lizard models I was going to use it as a Base. They are going to be base in the southern new world and they were a Dark Elf Settlement who worhipped the chaos gods. The only reason I'm using the Lizards as a base is because I figured Lizards would work better for a Southern Marauder. What do you guys think I could do to make them more chaos/marauder? I'm also using the older Saurus models not the new ones.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Almost anything can work if you model them good, paint them good and make some not too iffy fluff stuff 

About Saurus, dont use the old ugly ones, use the newer ones. They look a lot better!


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm using the older ones because I think it would be eeasier to make them look more chaosy but i don't have any ideas on how to do it yet. If you guys had any ideas that would be great.


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

This sounds familiar to an article over on another forum...

My big hang-up is using Saurus. I understand it's your base, but it'll be hard to demarcate it significantly from the typical Saurus you'll find only a short way North.

Any way you could do something like take a Marauder model and put scales onto it? I think that would look pretty sweet. Then have some warriors wearing either the Sea Dragon cloaks from the Dark Elf Corsairs, or just some Green Stuff scales on their existing cloaks. The Hero could be a Chaos Lord riding a cold one (but would be a Chaos Steed, rules-wise), or a Juggernaut with some scales Green Stuff'd on it. Sorcerers could be on Cold Ones (but would be Chaos Steeds, rules-wise), same with other Combat Heroes. Doing all that would be easy, cheap-ish, and could look awesome.

And thus ye have been learned. :victory:


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

I might use your idea for the Marauder But I dont know how to sculpt Scales, I tried once for Vulkan and it didnt turn out too well.
Anyway here are some pictures of my arm so far(for the mods out there I'm not turning this into a log I'm just showing them what my guys look like)
Heres my Chaos Lord








What my My Chaos Warriors look like








My Chosen with GW








My sorcerer








And the saurus models I'm using








Any more ideas for making my army look southern would be awesome.
And if anyone know how to sculpt scales out of GS could you please tell me how.


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

I haven't modeled Green Stuff, but if it's anything like clay, you could use subtractive molding. That is, toss on a layer of it and carve away what you don't want (like putting a layer of peanut butter on a slice of bread, then etching out a design in the peanut butter).

You'll want to try out the Painting and Modeling section, though. They'll help you out big time!


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

while its a cool/unique concept, the only problem i can see is that this army is going to take ages to actually come together :/ eg, the unit of chosen alone will take ages to convert from the D.E stuff, let alone paint ect ect, how large an army were you looking for anyway?


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

Actually they're not that hard to convert, you just take Dark eldar bodies and heads then u use Dark elf arms, he chosen is a Dark Eldar Incubi and I'm not planning to make any more Lords or Sorcerers(I have 2 now). Other than the pink they're very easy to paint.


----------

